# Tchaikovsky, what should I get?



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

From what I was able to purchase and listen, he was an amazing composer; I have:
The three ballets (some of my favorite music ever!)
Violin concerto
Piano concerto
"The seasons"

I'm a bit lacking in money ATM, but else should I try and get? He's among my top favorites by now, is there something that I'm missing and I may like? I like the Romantic period (but not only) in general...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Symphonies 4-6, definitely.










These are great versions and available at budget price.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

*Pappano doing Tchaikovsky's symphonies and other orchestral works:
*
















*R. Muti conducting all 6 symphonies+some other orchestral works in a box:*









https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...vsky-the-complete-symphonies-orchestral-works.

*Tchaikovsky's "The Seasons" for solo piano* is one of my favorite works in the romantic piano repertoire.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

You should also hear his *Serenade for Strings, op. 48*.


----------



## Colin M (May 31, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> Symphonies 4-6, definitely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Totally support this choice. For the money, for the compositions, for the performances... well worth it and then some. Colin M


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Ras said:


> You should also hear his *Serenade for Strings, op. 48*.


The music for my favorite ballet.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

If you are into opera, you should have this one:


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Fritz Kobus said:


> If you are into opera, you should have this one:


This looks great, isn't it based on a novel? I'm not familiar, anything about the plot?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

May I ask, are you based in the US, or somewhere else? Prices can vary a lot according to geography ...

Btw, anther vote for Mravinsky in Symphonies 4-6.


----------



## rice (Mar 23, 2017)

I have the old West Germany version of the symphonies. 
(I bought it because I heard some old hifi folks' theory that the West German CD with silver inner rings are of superior quality. Don't know if that's true but got them anyway)
Should be the same performance as "the originals" version.

I just listened to the 6th. It was really, really good. Stunning performance and the sound quality is decent.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I second the last three symphonies - Mravinsky is very good but there are one or two others that are worthwhile (Gergiev did a great 5th with the Vienna Phil and the quite new Pathetique from Currentzis is stunning) - and the Serenade. Also, the string ensemble version of the Souvenir de Florence is great (the original Sextet version is good, too).


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> This looks great, isn't it based on a novel? I'm not familiar, anything about the plot?


It is based on a novel by Alexander Pushkin, a famous Russian author and poet who also wrote plays. Russians esteem Pushkin highly. He is also the author from which other Russian operas are written, such as Boris Godunov (Mussorgsky). There are, as I recall, several ballet parts in it.

If you get Eugene Onegin, it does not have to be that particular performance, though it is a very good one and perhaps the best starter set as you should be able to find it at a decent price used. I would recommend *the earlier release* which should also have the libretto as these re-releases usually don't. I see one for $8 and free shipping on Ebay (if you are in the U.S. this works; elsewhere I don't know).


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2019)

The Mravinsky recording is excellent. I have it on LP. The 6th is incredible, but the 4th is also well with the purchase.

I will then also second or third the recommendation for the Serenade for strings.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

joen_cph said:


> May I ask, are you based in the US, or somewhere else? Prices can vary a lot according to geography ...
> 
> Btw, anther vote for Mravinsky in Symphonies 4-6.


I reside in Jerusalem, Israel, but get to Tel-Aviv often; I have relatives in Canada, if that counts.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm going to offer an alternative. This set:








First, it's cheap - under $20. The playing is top-drawer. You get one of the better Manfred symphonies. But it's the conducting that makes it for me - no cheap thrills, no exaggeration. Just fine, idiomatic, sensitive conducting by Rostropovich who has this music in his blood. I bought this set on LP when it first came out, then the CDs and have reservations about any of it.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

rice said:


> View attachment 117717
> 
> 
> I have the old West Germany version of the symphonies.
> ...


Really? I have version too. Great performance but I found the brass was a bit dry and overall sound constricted. Maybe I should try the Originals remaster.

I found this of the 2006 remaster, it definitely sounds better than than the original DG release. As one reviewer at Amazon.com also noted. There was much less presence before, and was drier and thinner. I only regret I didn't buy it later after the remaster.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Mravinsky uses too much rubato for my taste. I prefer Jansons for Tchaikovsky's symphonies:









*Symphony No 1 in G minor, Op. 13 "Winter Daydreams" - Jansons, Oslo Philarmonic Orchestra:*






------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Souvenir de Florence, Op. 70* is in my opinion a very interesting chamber piece that displays Tchaikovsky's use of some beautiful counterpoint. I recommend it:






------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Together with _Eugene Onegin_, *The Queen of Spades, Op. 68* is one of Tchaikovsky's most acclaimed operas. Here is a youtube link to it:






------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I love Tchaikovsky's *Piano Concerto No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 75* and recommend it. It is his last finished composition (he died some days after it's completion). The recording below with Pletnev, Fedoseyev and the Philharmonia Orchestra is a great rendition of this and of his other piano concertos in my perspective:









*Here is a link to the third piano concerto in the aforementioned performance.* (You need to be logged on Spotify to listen)


----------



## rice (Mar 23, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Really? I have version too. Great performance but I found the brass was a bit dry and overall sound constricted. Maybe I should try the Originals remaster.
> 
> I found this of the 2006 remaster, it definitely sounds better than than the original DG release. As one reviewer at Amazon.com also noted. There was much less presence before, and was drier and thinner. I only regret I didn't buy it later after the remaster.


I don't know, it's probably one of those hifi crazy talks. 
Perhaps they meant for the *same* master, the original release is better than a reissue, in terms of both material and sound. I tend to agree on this as most reissues seem to use more flimsy disc and packaging.

But you are talking about a remastered version. A well remastered version of course is going to sound better, as that's the point of remastering!

btw I fully acknowledged there's a remastered version when I made my purchase. I just like things original.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Back in the late '60s, Zubin Mehta recorderd a Tchaikovsky Fifth with the Israel Philharmonic that is actually quite good.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

A lot of posters are talking about the last 3 symphonies however the OP specifically referenced liking the ballets in which case the first 3 symphonies would make more appropriate suggestions. Even better would be the four Suites for Orchestra. In both cases the Dorati recordings would be good suggestions.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Becca said:


> A lot of posters are talking about the last 3 symphonies however the OP specifically referenced liking the ballets in which case the first 3 symphonies would make more appropriate suggestions. Even better would be the four Suites for Orchestra. In both cases the Dorati recordings would be good suggestions.


The orchestral suites are indeed balletic, and delightful. George Balanchine choreographed the variations movement of the third suite as "Theme and Variations," as well as the _Serenade for Strings_ as "Serenade."


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

^^ Didn't he also do Mozartiana ... the 4th Suite?


----------



## rice (Mar 23, 2017)

I think having some versions of 1812 Overture would be nice too.
I like Reiner's version with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.
The finale is full of thrills and excitement! Imo even more enjoyable than those with real cannons.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Look out for his Op.50 Piano Trio. Very fine indeed.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

A set of his tone poems/fantasies/overtures should be mandatory too (The Voyevode, Romeo and Juliet, The Tempest, Hamlet, The Storm, Fatum, 1812, Slavonic March, Capriccio Italiano, Francesca da Rimini).

Note: The red ones are my favorites.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks for the help guys! How popular is Tchaikovsky today? And is it true he's one of the most important Romantic composers?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Thanks for the help guys! How popular is Tchaikovsky today? And is it true he's one of the most important Romantic composers?


Quite popular, and yes, very important. I have noticed, though, that many people seem to lose interest in him with age. I rarely listen to him any more, but return to certain works occasionally.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Becca said:


> ^^ Didn't he also do Mozartiana ... the 4th Suite?


I think so. I've seen the other two live, but not the Mozartiana. "Serenade" is an absolutely gorgeous ballet, musically and choreographically.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Woodduck said:


> Quite popular, and yes, very important. I have noticed, though, *that many people seem to lose interest in him with age*. I rarely listen to him any more, but return to certain works occasionally.


Maybe his music fits younger people in it's play and subjects? Or is it the same with kids liking snow when adults hate it? There _is_ something youthful about his music, and his ballets are essentially children's stories made music...anyway, if that's true about Tchaikovsky and snow, then I'll probably never grow up :>...


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2019)

Many people feel that Tchaikovsky is just dripping with emotion, and that is certainly something that younger people may associate with more. I repeatedly return to the Violin Concerto and the 6th Symphony.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

This YouTube page has 181 videos that you can view covering all aspects of the music which has been and will be discussed within your thread -

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCu-kNSMm0A8Ud4r5DFGBE4Q


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Becca said:


> A lot of posters are talking about the last 3 symphonies however the OP specifically referenced liking the ballets in which case the first 3 symphonies would make more appropriate suggestions. Even better would be the four Suites for Orchestra. In both cases the Dorati recordings would be good suggestions.


You may want to try before you buy in which case you can click on this link and listen to "Tchaikovsky: Four Suites for Orchestra - New Philharmonia Orchestra - Antal Dorati".

The 19 videos comprising the Four Suites will play sequentially.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFVVLu7tCylWqlXypseoMSWgrHUHS1VDm


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> From what I was able to purchase and listen, he was an amazing composer; I have:
> The three ballets (some of my favorite music ever!)
> Violin concerto
> Piano concerto
> ...


You may also like his other big concertante works as well. There is also a 2nd Piano Concerto and a single completed movement of a 3rd Piano Concerto, which was the last piece of music he composed. There's also the Variations on a Rococo Theme for cello and orchestra.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

DrMike said:


> Many people feel that Tchaikovsky is *just dripping with emotion*, and that is certainly something that younger people may associate with more. I repeatedly return to the Violin Concerto and the 6th Symphony.


Actually, that one of the things I like about him, and that didn't change from the time I was a kid (I'm 29 in July), nor will.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Mollie John said:


> This YouTube page has 181 videos that you can view covering all aspects of the music which has been and will be discussed within your thread -
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCu-kNSMm0A8Ud4r5DFGBE4Q


Spot on, thanks!


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Woodduck said:


> Quite popular, and yes, very important. *I have noticed, though, that many people seem to lose interest in him with age*. I rarely listen to him any more, but return to certain works occasionally.


Perhaps you're right, but I've at least one counterexample (or is it an exception?) to what you stated: a great friend of mine who, in her 70's, still listens to regularly and enjoys greatly the music of Tchaikovsky. Oddly enough (or not), she does not care much for the music of Bach, which is supposed to be the composer for the experienced listeners according to what some members of TC said in other thread.



Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Actually, that one of the things I like about him, and that didn't change from the time I was a kid (I'm 29 in July), nor will.


It's great to find people with similar tastes to ours. I'm also a fervent admirer of Tchaikovsky's music, he's been one of my favorite composers since I was a child (my acquaintance to it came with Disney's _Fantasia_). I like almost all his pieces I know (with a notable single exception being the _Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom_, his Op. 41).


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

rice said:


> I think having some versions of 1812 Overture would be nice too.
> I like Reiner's version with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.
> The finale is full of thrills and excitement! Imo even more enjoyable than those with real cannons.
> 
> View attachment 117730


Just be aware that Reiner made some cuts in 1812. The old Dorati version on Mercury was a sensational performance back then - in spectacular sound - and still is.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Woodduck said:


> Quite popular, and yes, very important. I have noticed, though, that many people seem to lose interest in him with age. I rarely listen to him any more, but return to certain works occasionally.


It does seem to be the case, though I have actually come back to listening to Tchaikovsky after losing interest before the age of twenty-one. An older friend of mine, a Polish linguist, who was devoted to Russian music, filled several cassettes with the symphonies and I rather exhausted myself on a couple of them.

I'll always go back to his works I think. His orchestrations are so marvellous and he really knew how to write for strings in a delicate way.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Symphony No. 1 (Markevitch/LSO)
Marche Slav/Slavonic March (any reputable orchestra, but Pletnev is a good choice)
Variations on a Rococo Theme (Rostropovich/Karajan/BPO)
Capriccio Italien (Poppen/German Radio Philharmonic)
Serenade for Strings (Ormandy/Philadelphia)
Orchestral Suite No. 2 (Detroit Symphony Orchestra)

You've made a fine start. I second the advice to try before you buy, knowing that the sound quality is likely to be a bit better in your purchased version than in the streaming version.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

rice said:


> I don't know, it's probably one of those hifi crazy talks.
> Perhaps they meant for the *same* master, the original release is better than a reissue, in terms of both material and sound. I tend to agree on this as most reissues seem to use more flimsy disc and packaging.
> 
> But you are talking about a remastered version. A well remastered version of course is going to sound better, as that's the point of remastering!
> ...


I just ordered the remastered version today, after deciding the sound improvement was worth it. I'll have to give away my old set. Maybe save it for the car.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Allerius said:


> It's great to find people with similar tastes to ours. I'm also a fervent admirer of Tchaikovsky's music, he's been one of my favorite composers since I was a child (my acquaintance to it came with Disney's _Fantasia_). I like almost all his pieces I know (with a notable single exception being the _Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom_, his Op. 41).


I think Russia is a great source for Classical music in general, next to Germany and Austria.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> I reside in Jerusalem, Israel, but get to Tel-Aviv often; I have relatives in Canada, if that counts.


Ok, that makes tracing cheap prices for you a bit difficult for non-locals, due to the intricacies of custom rules etc. 

You'll be getting 20 fine Svetlanov CDs, of which about 8 Tchaikovsky, for CDN 53 with this Svetlanov set on the Scribendum label:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2016/Jul/Svetlanov_SC501.htm
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/offer-list...r?ie=UTF8&condition=new&qid=1557036134&sr=8-1

Ovchinnikov did an incredible version of two symphonic poems on this cheap CD, Romeo & Juliet & Francesca da Rimini:
https://www.amazon.ca/Romeo-Juliet-...v+cd&qid=1557037063&s=gateway&sr=8-1-fkmrnull

There's a fine version by Postnikova of the complete piano music for CDN 24
https://www.amazon.ca/Tchaikovsky-c...ete+piano+works&qid=1557036427&s=music&sr=1-2

etc.

Anyway, good hunting ...


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

eugeneonagain said:


> It does seem to be the case, though I have actually come back to listening to Tchaikovsky after losing interest before the age of twenty-one. An older friend of mine, a Polish linguist, who was devoted to Russian music, filled several cassettes with the symphonies and I rather exhausted myself on a couple of them.
> 
> I'll always go back to his works I think. His orchestrations are so marvellous and he really knew how to write for strings in a delicate way.


I think it's partly a case of losing sympathy with his rather unsubtle, heart-on-sleeve, desperate, sometimes morbid emotionality, which as a youngster I could never imagine having too much of. I do still love the romantic enchantment of the ballets, where T's melodic fecundity and orchestral magnificence shine brightest.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Apart from his symphonies and orchestral music, I'm a big fan of Tchaikovsky's String Quartets. I heartily recommend them and this recording, in particular.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Can't say I'm too big on Tchaikovsky myself. He is most famous for his later symphonies (4, 5, and 6) but he also wrote some chamber and piano music that is quite good.

This is a great CD of Tchaikovsky's piano trio that also comes with a great Shostakovich trio:









Other than that, I would say try and find a good recording of his piano concertos. One I have been listening to is an early Sviatoslav Richter recording that I got on a big compilation, but the audio is rough. I'm sure it's been done quite well in the era of modern sound, I just haven't heard many other recordings.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

flamencosketches said:


> Can't say I'm too big on Tchaikovsky myself. *He is most famous for his later symphonies* (4, 5, and 6) but he also wrote some chamber and piano music that is quite good.
> 
> This is a great CD of Tchaikovsky's piano trio that also comes with a great Shostakovich trio:
> 
> ...


Not his ballets?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> *I think it's partly a case of losing sympathy with his rather unsubtle, heart-on-sleeve, desperate, sometimes morbid emotionalit*y, which as a youngster I could never imagine having too much of. I do still love the romantic enchantment of the ballets, where T's melodic fecundity and orchestral magnificence shine brightest.


Which is how I now feel about most Puccini!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Becca said:


> ^^ Didn't he also do Mozartiana ... the 4th Suite?


Not sure if this has been answered, but Balanchine did. I've never gotten into it as I have Serenade.

Here's a list of all of Tchaikovsky's works choreographed by Balanchine.

http://balanchine.com/?search-class...ch&cs-Duration-1=&cs-Dancers-2=&search=Search


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Not his ballets?


Yeah, definitely those. He did a lot for the genre. Behind the ballets, I think most would agree that his symphonies are his most popular works, followed by his concertos.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

*Dumka in C minor, Op. 59* is a beautiful and tchaikovskian solo piano piece that was not recommended yet and is worth checking in my opinion:


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

rice said:


> I think having some versions of 1812 Overture would be nice too.
> I like Reiner's version with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.
> The finale is full of thrills and excitement! Imo even more enjoyable than those with real cannons.
> View attachment 117730


Yup, great recording...the "Pathetique" is my favorite, really stunning performance....one of Reiner/CSO's very best, which puts it way up there....


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

eugeneonagain said:


> It does seem to be the case, though I have actually come back to listening to Tchaikovsky after losing interest before the age of twenty-one. An older friend of mine, a Polish linguist, who was devoted to Russian music, filled several cassettes with the symphonies and I rather exhausted myself on a couple of them.
> 
> I'll always go back to his works I think. His orchestrations are so marvellous and he really knew how to write for strings in a delicate way.


Strangely (?) I have gone the other way. For a long time I only knew and liked the 5th symphony and the Nutcracker suite. I think much more highly of Tchaikovsky these days.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I wouldn't discount the early two symphonies, *"Winter Dreams" No 1* and *"Little Russian" No. 2*. I've been happy for years with the Maazel-VPO recording of the first and Abbado-Chicago Symphony of No. 2.

I have a weakness for Stokowski in the later symphonies and ballet suites though he can be an acquired taste due his habits to reorchestrate or redo sections of the music, go over the top emotionally, or ignore score markings and do what he likes.

For me, his Tchaikovsky is matchless. I enjoy his *4th symphony* with the American Symphony Orchestra and the *5th* on a London disk with New Philharmonia Orchestra.

I'd also add that Yevgeny Mravinsky's stereo recording of the *"Pathetique" 6th symphony* is terrifying. I never enjoyed his mono recordings on DG as much as others in part because one of them was always divided between two disks.

I wouldn't discount Marriner's recording of *Mozartiana*, Dorati's Minnesota *1812 Overture *on one of the most famous and best-selling classical albums ever made, or the Uppsala Chamber Soloists' rendition of *Souvenir de Florence*.

If you enjoy the violin and piano concertos you'd might like his work for cello called *Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33*. It is often linked to other concertos; Rostropovich made a recording with the Dvorak concerto and Ofra Hornoy recorded it with the St. Saens and Offenbach concertos. Either recording would give pleasure.


----------

